# Strange spot on fur



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I was looking over Bridget like I normally do when I noticed something weird on her fur. Not really sure what it is but I took pics of it. It looks white and it is a small patch of rough fur. 
















I will try to get better pictures of it tomorrow. It isn't easy getting pics of that spot as I can barely see if with my eyes after moving her fur out the way.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

It might be a spot that she got wet from licking herself and it didn't dry right since it was under so much fur. I confirmed today it was only in her fur and only that spot. I tried brushing it out but it's too rough and isn't like a knot either. Should I try to cut it out with her grooming scissors?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Could pay to, so the air can get to it. It could be the start of a hotspot, I know when Mol gets one, it looks awfully like your picture, the skin peeling and such. 
Normally, if I notice it and stop Mol from licking it, it dosen't progress any further. If she won't leave it alone, I put some hydrocortisone with anti-itch stuff in it.
Hotspots are nasty once they take hold and it can take only a couple of hours for it to go from what Bridgets got, to a full blown nasty wet mess. And, they make the dog feel quite lousy as well.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Soak the leg in warm water and use your nail to scrap the crust off. It looks like a cut that oozed out serum and then dried.


----------

